# major security breach on Uber web portal



## dash1729 (Jul 10, 2015)

I just logged into the the Uber partner web portal (partners.uber.com) to update one of my documents and I was utterly appalled by what I found.

Instead of my own documents I found literally dozens and dozens of other people's documents--presumably documents of other Uber drivers. These included things like people's driver's licenses with their home addresses and driver's license numbers as well as W-9 forms with social security numbers.

Anyone know what is going on?


----------



## DHJ (Oct 10, 2014)

I found the same thing.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

wait......what?


----------



## Bob Smith (Jan 11, 2015)

Woah really?


----------



## DHJ (Oct 10, 2014)

dash1729 said:


> I just logged into the the Uber partner web portal (partners.uber.com) to update one of my documents and I was utterly appalled by what I found.
> 
> Instead of my own documents I found literally dozens and dozens of other people's documents--presumably documents of other Uber drivers. These included things like people's driver's licenses with their home addresses and driver's license numbers as well as W-9 forms with social security numbers.
> 
> Anyone know what is going on?


Somebody has totally messed up. It looked like all docs in their database were being dumped to the documents page. I can only imagine what just happened if someone with criminal intent did a screen capture.


----------



## DHJ (Oct 10, 2014)

Bob Smith said:


> Woah really?


Yes, really. I didn't take a screen shot because some most of the documents would be perfect for identity theft and I don't want anyone's personal info on this computer. Somebody seriously, seriously screwed up.


----------



## mywealthyplace (Sep 25, 2015)

Just found the same.....someone else's docs not mine


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

just logged into mine, everything looks okay


----------



## Bob Smith (Jan 11, 2015)

I live in canada and mine is completely normal. Guess it's just a USA thing


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

Not a problem here. USA.


----------



## Tixx (Aug 27, 2015)

OMG really! What on earth is going on there. I have a bunch of peoples drivers licences on my account and mine are missing! Rows and Rows of other people documents.


----------



## DHJ (Oct 10, 2014)

Mine is now backed to being correct. It looks like it was randomly pulling docs. What a nightmare.


----------



## UberCarp (Aug 7, 2015)

I just logged in and when I clicked on the vehicle tab it displayed hundreds of other peoples documents (licenses, registrations, insurance paperwork, etc). After logging out and logging back in the issue appears to be fixed and I can only see my information.


----------



## mywealthyplace (Sep 25, 2015)

Logged out then back in, back to normal for now


----------



## dash1729 (Jul 10, 2015)

Seems to be fixed for me as well. Of course I logged out without saving anyone's info  . Hope the problem doesn't come back.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*PLEASE TAKE SCREENSHOTS!*

I'll get someone from Motherboard to cover this from.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Please inbox me if you have corroborating evidence.
Your identity will be protected.
And also the personal details on any screenshots will be blurred.


----------



## JohnF (Mar 20, 2015)

I'm pissed because I could not steal any personal information of others. It looks like things are back to normal


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

I got a few goodies for a rainy day


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

SECOTIME would you mind inboxing or e-mailing the screenshots to me, to be passed on to a tech reporter who's written extensively about Uber's hacked accounts.
Thank you!


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

i lied i was just posting non-sense to subscribe.


----------



## dash1729 (Jul 10, 2015)

Here are some screen captures with personal info redacted out of this bug:


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

*That is no bueno man. That's a serious breech of privacy and security.

This info is worse than credit card information.

This info can be used to create accounts and verify identities online.

WOW>*


----------



## CommanderXL (Jun 17, 2015)

This is pixelated enough to be unreadable, but you get the idea. This goes on for pages and pages. W-9s, drivers licenses, certificates of incorporation, vehicle registrations, etc.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Uber Data Breach Exposes Licenses and IRS Documents for Nearly a Thousand Drivers*


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

We got scooped by someone else!


----------



## sidewazzz (Jun 30, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> *PLEASE TAKE SCREENSHOTS!*
> 
> I'll get someone from Motherboard to cover this from.


THIS 1 MILLION


----------



## CommanderXL (Jun 17, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> *Uber Data Breach Exposes Licenses and IRS Documents for Nearly a Thousand Drivers*


That was fast!


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

CommanderXL said:


> That was fast!


That was independent of the Forum.
Someone else contacted Sam Biddle from Gawker.
I'm hoping that the Motherboard article is more detailed.


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

CommanderXL said:


> That was fast!


That's what she said!


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Uber Left Hundreds of Drivers' Licenses and Social Security Numbers Exposed*
Written by 
*LORENZO FRANCESCHI-BICCHIERAI*


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

haha i laughed when I saw I was quoted in the article.


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

Uber = No Bueno Man! Lol.


SECOTIME said:


> haha i laughed when I saw I was quoted in the article.


----------



## Elizabeth Secor (Apr 22, 2015)

I noticed a red dot on my home page. Last month when I got my new insurance cards I submitted them. First time nothing happened. Second time, a few days later they were pending. As of now the status on both cars are pending on one tab and missing on another. I also see that my car registration for both cars are missing and they are good for another 8 months. All pics of my vehicles have disappeared as well. NOT GOOD!!!!


----------

